# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Wanneer is moeheid een ziekte? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Voorbijgaande of echte vermoeidheid?*


*Vermoeidheid uit zich in tal intense of minder intense symptomen:* 
-futloosheid, 
-concentratiestoornissen, 
-spierpijn, 
-slaapstoornissen, 
-verminderde eetlust, 
-prikkelbaarheid, 
-hoofdpijn... Is het een korte, voorbijgaande inzinking of echte vermoeidheid? Leer uzelf kennen om u beter te kunnen herpakken.


*Vermoeidheid, van oorzaak naar oplossing*
De symptomen van vermoeidheid zijn heel wisselend, zowel in duur als van persoon tot persoon. Maar ook de oorzaken kunnen heel uiteenlopend zijn. Het kan gaan om een gediagnosticeerde of ongemerkt aanwezige ziekte (infectie, hormonale aandoening…), een moeilijke gezinssituatie, overwerkt zijn, stress, psychische problemen, voedingstekorten, geluidshinder, vervuiling, enz.

Ideaal is als u de oorzaak of de oorzaken van uw vermoeidheid leert identificeren, zodat u die op de meest aangepaste manier kunt aanpakken. Dat kan dan een aanpassing van uw medicatie zijn, geluidsisolerende werken laten uitvoeren, uw werk reorganiseren, momenten van ontspanning inlassen, enz. 

De oplossing is trouwens niet altijd vanzelfsprekend en ze kan ook niet altijd van het ene moment op het andere gerealiseerd worden. Maar er bestaan enkele reflexen die u in uw leefwijze kunt integreren om een lastige kaap te helpen nemen. Praat er hoe dan ook over met uw huisarts. Hij kan u op heel veel manieren helpen.


*5 Strategieën tegen vermoeidheid*

1) Breng weer evenwicht in uw voeding
Hoewel we in een wereld van voedseloverschotten leven, kunnen we toch nog tekorten hebben aan bepaalde stoffen (ijzer, magnesium, vitamines…) omdat onze voeding niet evenwichtig genoeg is. En elk voedseltekort veroorzaakt vermoeidheid. Zorg daarom voor voldoende afwisseling. Varieer uw voeding zoveel mogelijk. En eet daarnaast ook meer fruit en groenten. Verminder tegelijk uw verbruik van dierlijke vetten zoals boter, room, rood vlees, charcuterie, maar ook verborgen vetten zoals de vetten in industriële kant-en-klare gerechten, koekjes, taart, gebak, taartdeeg, enz. Gebruik als vetstof bij voorkeur plantaardige oliën (olijfolie, koolzaadolie). En vergeet ook niet volkorengranen en gedroogd fruit op uw menu te zetten.
Eet tot slot minstens twee keer per week (ideaal is drie keer) vis. Vis bevat namelijk veel omega 3.

2) Slaap beter en slaap meer
Als de vermoeidheid te maken heeft met een slaaptekort, maak dan van het slapengaan een ritueel dat op een vast tijdstip en in een rustige omgeving plaatsvindt. Kijk vooral geen televisie in uw slaapkamer. Lees liever iets of zet wat zachte muziek op. 
Ideaal is als u minstens 8 uur slaap per nacht krijgt.

3) Las momenten van ontspanning in
Las minstens één keer per dag een rustig moment in om u te ontspannen. Doe indien nodig yoga of relaxatieoefeningen. Deze gewoonte zal u beter helpen omgaan met de zorgen en de stress van het dagelijkse leven, want die vergroten vaak het gevoel van vermoeidheid. 

4) Doe aan sport
Als u geen sporter bent, moet u zeker regelmatig bewegen, liefst elke dag: Stap zoveel mogelijk, neem de trap in plaats van de lift, enz. Wees op zijn minst actief. 
Sporten of bewegen als men moe is, valt in het begin tegen. Maar u zult al snel merken dat het net helpt om uw algemene vermoeidheid te bestrijden. Sporten zal uw oorspronkelijke vermoeidheid namelijk niet doen toenemen, want het gaat niet om hetzelfde type vermoeidheid. De vermoeidheid die u na of tijdens het sporten voelt, zal u helpen om de andere te overwinnen. Mensen die aan sport doen, voeden zich bijvoorbeeld beter dan andere. Ze slapen ook beter, ze voelen zich minder gestrest, enz.

5) Luister naar uw lichaam en naar wat het nodig heeft
Naar uzelf luisteren is een geweldige manier om uzelf te vertroetelen. Ons lichaam stuurt ons heel wat signalen en het is belangrijk dat we ze leren verstaan. Vermoeidheid is trouwens een van die signalen, net zoals het hongergevoel en het verzadigingsgevoel. Door onze moderne manier van leven is het niet altijd mogelijk om in te gaan op al die boodschappen die ons lichaam ons zendt, maar probeer toch op zijn minst om enkele reflexen in uw leven te integreren. Als u zich bijvoorbeeld moe voelt, vecht er dan niet tegen. Ga slapen. Als u rust nodig hebt, zonder u dan even af… 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

'Moe zijn' kan allerlei fysieke oorzaken hebben: van chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom tot candida.
Hoe ernstig ook, vermoeidheid is voor medici vaak een te vage klacht om met een bevredigende diagnose te komen

*Volksziekte nummer 1*
Moeheid is naast hoofdpijn de meest gerapporteerde gezondheidsklacht in bevolkingsonderzoek. Uit een grootschalige nationale studie, waarbij mannen en vrouwen tussen de 15 en 64 jaar werden ondervraagd, blijkt dat eenderde van de Nederlandse vrouwen en een kwart van de mannen recentelijk last van vermoeidheid heeft gehad. Een op de vijf Nederlanders is zelfs al langer dan zes maanden moe. "Moe" is volksziekte nummer 1.
Na koorts en hoesten is het tevens de dringendste reden om de huisarts te bezoeken. Dikwijls een frustrerend bezoek, zo blijkt, want hoe ernstig ook, vermoeidheid is voor medici vaak een te vage klacht om met een bevredigende diagnose te komen. Laboratoriumonderzoek levert zelden iets op en wordt dan ook alleen uitgevoerd om een onderliggende ziekte of stoornis uit te sluiten. Maar als duidelijk is dat je klachten in ieder geval niets te maken hebben met toxoplasmose, bloedarmoede, schildklieraandoeningen, reuma of bijvoorbeeld diabetes, kan er dan toch een medische oorzaak zijn voor die vermoeidheid? Met andere woorden: wanneer is "moe zijn" een ziekte?

*Fibromyalgie*
Fibromyalgie, ook wel spierreuma genoemd, is een veel voorkomende vermoeidheidsziekte waarvan de klachten nogal wat overlap vertonen met het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom. Het is een chronisch pijnsyndroom dat bestaat uit algemene spierpijn, stijfheid en zogenaamde tenderpoints; plekken van verhoogde pijngevoeligheid op het lichaam. De ziekte wordt vergezeld van slaapstoornissen, hoofdpijn, angsten, depressie, spastische darmklachten en vooral ernstige vermoeidheid. Twee op de honderd volwassenen lijdt aan fibromyalgie. Ook hier geldt dat de grootste groep patienten bestaat uit vrouwen tussen de 25 en 40 jaar. Over de oorzaak van dit syndroom is weinig bekend. Het ontbreken hiervan en de veelal normale bevindingen bij bloedonderzoek leiden nog dikwijls tot de ontkenning van dit ziektebeeld door de huisarts, specialist of bedrijfsarts.

*Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom*
Het Nederlands instituut voor onderzoek van de gezondheidszorg (NIVEL) deed in 1997 een onderzoek naar langdurige lichamelijk onverklaarbare vermoeidheid. Daarbij werd geconcludeerd dat ernstige aanhoudende vermoeidheid wel degelijk een ziekte kan worden genoemd. Wil er sprake zijn van het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom (CVS) dan moet de aanhoudende of terugkerende vermoeidheid langer dan zes maanden duren. Deze "CVS-vermoeidheid" is niet het resultaat van inspanning en verbetert evenmin door rust. De klachten leiden bovendien tot aanzienlijke beperkingen in beroepsmatig, sociaal of persoonlijk functioneren. Behalve van vermoeidheid moet er sprake zijn van vier van de volgende symptomen, namelijk een kortetermijngeheugen, concentratieproblemen, keelpijn, gevoelige hals- of okselklieren, spierpijn, gewrichtspijn zonder zwelling of roodheid, hoofdpijn, slaapklachten en malaise-klachten die na inspanning langer dan 24 uur duren. De gemiddelde leeftijd waarop de ziekte CVS zich manifesteert is 33 jaar. Opvallend genoeg zijn het vooral vrouwen tussen de 25 en 45 jaar die last hebben van CVS. Een mogelijke verklaring hiervoor is de inmiddels tot cliche verheven theorie van de "dubbele belasting". De combinatie van carriere en gezinsleven zou voor vrouwen uit deze leeftijdscategorie een extra stressfactor vormen en aanhoudende stress is een van de meest relevante oorzaken van CVS. Uit seksespecifiek onderzoek naar vermoeidheids- klachten blijkt dat een gecompliceerde zwangerschap of bevalling of problemen met menstruatie en anticonceptie ook kunnen leiden tot vermoeidheid.
Vooral de laatste jaren stijgt het aantal CVS-patienten. Dit komt omdat er steeds meer over de ziekte bekend raakt en er daardoor steeds meer patienten "ontdekt" worden. Bovendien brengt de welvaart factoren met zich mee die negatieve consequenties hebben voor het immuunsysteem. Door het toegenomen aantal verre reizen naar de tropen bijvoorbeeld komen we steeds meer in aanraking met allerlei micro-organismen. Dengue Fever, ook wel knokkelkoorts genoemd, is zo'n tropenziekte die na een hevige koorts ontaardt in een ernstige aanhoudende vermoeidheid. Verwaarlozing van dergelijke ziektes zouden een chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom in de hand kunnen werken. Orthomoleculair arts Titi Koolsbergen, gespecialiseerd in vermoeidheidssyndromen, doet onderzoek naar de rol van (tropische)
parasieten die via exotisch eten of verre reizen in je bloed terecht kunnen komen. Maar de overmatige consumptie van welvaart junkfood, - "barstensvol kunstmatige kleurstoffen en conserveringsmiddelen" - is volgens haar een minstens even belangrijke verklaring voor de toename van moderne vermoeidheidssyndromen.
Veel CVS-patienten geven zelf aan dat hun klachten begonnen na eeninfectieziekte of operatie. In die zin wordt CVS dan ook wel in verband gebracht met de term post-viraal syndroom.

*Candida*
Nog een oprukkende maar door de reguliere geneeskunde niet erkende vermoeidheidsziekte is candida. Althans, in de reguliere geneeskunde wordt candida alleen erkend als een infectie van nagels, huid en slijmvliezen. Het zogenaamde candida syndroom, dat een oorzaak van onder andere ernstige vermoeidheidsklachten zou zijn, is niet bekend in de reguliere geneeskunde. Orthomoleculaire artsen omschrijven dit syndroom als een uitzaaiing van de candida albicans-schimmel in het weefsel. De gistcel (waarvan het bestaan een wetenschappelijk twistpunt blijft) verspreidt zich vanuit de darm in de bloedbaan en kan leiden tot allerlei spijsverteringsklachten, allergieen, herhalende infecties en hormonale klachten. Langdurig aanhoudende vermoeidheid is een van de belangrijkste symptomen van het candida syndroom.
In de Verenigde Staten schatten onderzoekers dat in de groep personen met chronische gezondheidsklachten twee van de drie patienten aan deze vorm van candida lijdt. De oorzaken kunnen zijn: post-virale syndromen, aanhoudende stress-situties, overmatig gebruik van onvolwaardige voeding (suiker) en langdurig gebruik van antibiotica. Deze laatste twee zouden ook verklaren waarom meer vrouwen dan mannen last hebben van ernstige vermoeidheid als gevolg van bijvoorbeeld candida. Candida groeit op suiker en vrouwen snoepen immers meer dan mannen. Bovendien slikken ze vaker antibiotica (omdat ze bijvoorbeeld meer last hebben van blaasontsteking) en antibiotica kan de goede darmbacterien aantasten.

Bron; Steungroep.nl (Stichting steungroep voor ME en arbeidsongeschiktheid)

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Het belang van de diagnose*
CVS, fibromyalgie en candida lijken in symptomen en vermeende oorzaken allemaal erg veel op elkaar. Die mening deelt ook de Amsterdamse arts Lidia Boeken, gespecialiseerd in behandelingen van chronische vermoeidheids- ziekten. "Meer dan eens vraag ik me af of deze "nieuwe chronische ziektes" niet gewoon verschillende benamingen voor dezelfde aandoeningen zijn", aldus Boeken. "Vaak lijkt het er op dat de klacht die op nummer 1 staat de naam geeft aan de ziekte. Als het spier- en gewrichtspijnen zijn die overheersen, wordt de persoon fibromyalgiepatient genoemd. Maag-darmklachten sturen het eerder op de diagnose candida aan en wanneer de problemen in aansluiting op een virus of griep optreden, lijdt de patient eerder aan een post-viraal syndroom. Omdat ik onderzoek op de overgevoeligheden maakt het voor mijn benaderingswijze niet veel uit hoe de ziekte nu heet. Maar voor patienten zelf is een naam heel belangrijk. Zeker als het om de meer "ongrijpbare" aandoeningen gaat. Het is een vorm van erkenning, wat je kan benoemen lijkt eerder bestaansrecht te hebben."

Ook Jozien Bensing, hoogleraar gezondheidspsychologie aan de Universiteit van Utrecht en directeur van het NIVEL, is groot voorstander voor het benoemen en daarmee erkennen van dit soort vage maar serieuze klachten. Bensing: "Een diagnose heeft voor de arts een heel andere betekenis dan voor een patient. Medisch gezien heb je een oorzaak nodig om een diagnose te stellen op basis waarvan je weer een behandeling voor kunt schrijven. Volgens sommige artsen is het bij deze "moderne" ziektes vanwege gebrek aan wetenschappelijk bewijs dus onmogelijk die diagnose te stellen. Maar patienten hebben zo'n vaststelling juist nodig om controle te kunnen houden. Ook tegenover de buitenwereld. Wanneer je kunt zeggen wat je mankeert word je in je sociale omgeving serieuzer genomen. Zonder officiele naam lijken klachten eerder op aanstellerij. Ik vind dat artsen daar respect voor zouden moeten hebben. Ik ken mensen met ME, ik zie dat ze lijden. Dat lijden is volgens mij belangrijker dan een of ander medisch gelijk. Een discussie met je arts heeft bovendien een bijzonder negatieve werking op het ziekteproces. Patienten gaan zich van de weeromstuit vastbijten in de ziekte. Het krampachtig zoeken naar een bewijs zorgt voor een negatieve fixatie in plaats van een acceptatie. Terwijl leren leven met een vermoeidheidsziekte en succesvol omgaan met je beperkingen de enige kans op genezing is."

*Effectieve behandeling?*
Op dit moment bestaan er geen effectieve behandelingen voor vermoeidheids- ziektes. Leren leven met je vermoeidheid lijkt de beste strategie. Een dergelijke aanpak vraagt om een combinatie van somatische en geestelijke gezondheidszorg. Hoewel er volgens deskundigen geen overtuigende reden is om het chronische vermoeidheidssyndroom een gemaskeerde depressie te noemen, mag de psychische component niet worden onderschat. Ernstige vermoeidheid gaat meestal gepaard met slaapstoornissen, gebrek dan zelfvertrouwen en moeilijkheden op het werk of prive. Problemen dus die zinvol zijn om met een psycholoog te bespreken. De verschillende tests met antidepressiva lijken overigens nog niet tot een eenduidig besluit te leiden.Het standpunt dat er geen effectieve behandeling bestaat voor vermoeidheids- ziekten wordt trouwens niet door de alternatieve geneeskunde gedeeld. Orthomoleculaire artsen zoals Lidia Boeken en Tini Koolsbergen stellen dieten, vitaminepreparaten en voedingssupplementen samen die de darmen "saneren" en de hormoonhuishouding in evenwicht kunnen brengen. Directeur van het NIVEL Jozien Bensing is van mening dat de alternatieve gezondheidszorg in deze kwestie wel vaart bij het gebrek aan belangstelling van sommige reguliere artsen. Bensing: "Ik zou niet adviseren zo maar rond te shoppen, op zoek naar een arts die wel gehoor geeft aan jouw problemen. Probeer tot een gesprek met je arts te komen en vraag of hij je desnoods wil verwijzen naar een specialist die je zou kunnen helpen. Zo'n specialist kan een reguliere maar ook een alternatieve arts zijn."

*UITRUSTEN IS NIET ALTIJD POSITIEF*
Stress mag een bron voor chronische vermoeidheid zijn, de valkuil is een teveel aan rust. In haar onderzoek naar chronische vermoeidheid concludeerde hoogleraar gezondheidspsychologie Jozien Bensing dat de natuurlijke reactie, namelijk het uitrusten, eerder tot een negatief spiraaleffect leidt dan dat het genezing bevordert, "Op de bank gaan liggen en alle activiteit uit je programma schrappen is de slechtste reactie die er is. Het zal je uiteindelijk steeds vermoeider, slapper en energielozer maken. Het lichaam gaat zich namelijk op deze matige activiteit instellen en zich fysiek aan dit niveau aanpassen. Wie zich gedraagt als een kasplantje wordt een kasplant". Daarom is het belangrijk om in een zo vroeg mogelijk stadium samen met een arts een activiteit-bewegingsprogramma op te zetten. Beweging heeft sowieso een belangrijke preventieve werking: twee keer per dag een half uur bewegen is dan ook de beste CVS-preventie.

Bron; Steungroep.nl (Stichting steungroep voor ME en arbeidsongeschiktheid)

----------


## Agnes574

Vind ik een zéér goed en duidelijk artikel!
Merci!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Lara '52

Een intressant schrijven Dank LUUSS /cvs/fibro liggen kort bijeen ,maar echt erkent worden ze niet , ze worden nog vlug als het zit tussen de oren afgewimpeld zeker als men een mannelijke dokter hebt ,een vrouw als dokter zal zich vlugger in de plaats van een vrouwelijke patient plaatsen en meer begrip op brengen , men voelt zich ook meer begrepen ,maar hier in Belgie waar zijn de goeie vrouwelijke artsen .? 

Men is jaren bezig met onderzoeken patient en altijd terug kerende klachten 
in ergere maten en toch voel je, je nog onbegrepen  :Confused:  

De dokters hebben de dag als vandaag zelf met stress af te rekenen laat staan dat ze nog tijd uittrekken om naar jou verhaal te luisteren (het is toch altijd het zelfde verhaal in meer of mindere maten )  :Frown: daar ben ik wel ontgoocheld over ) 

ga terug op groot onderzoek op 24 NOV; ik ben benieuwd wat er terug uit de bus komt ; ben wel erkent met een percentage handicap maar daarmee is de kous voor hun af , :Mad: NEE ...dan begint het juist vd. patient hoe kan ik zo comfortabel mogelijk leven ? Wil je vooruit in je leven moet je zelf de nodige stappen doen ,daar komen enorm veel paperassen bij voor in te vullen ;en daar heeft een dokter een hekel aan  :Mad:  

de voorzieningen dat hier momenteel beschikbaar zijn moet je zelf opzoeken , nu momenteel heb ik wel een sociale assitent vd. mutualiteit  :Smile: die het uitzoekt vr. mij ;d'er voren een vrouwelijke en slechte ervaring mee gehad ,alle papieren lagen op bureau met mijn naam d'er op en dan durfde ze nog zeggen dat kan toch niet dat is toch voor jou moeder  :Mad:  


je hebt een punthoofd van al je zorgen en dan moet je nog zien dat je elk klein papiertje zelf aan brengt  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo lieve Celest,

Ik las dat er ontzettend veel onderzoeken gedaan kunnen worden voordat de diagnose Fibromyalgie gegeven wordt. (Ik heb deze informatie ook op het forum gezet http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33385#post33385).

Aangezien er zoveel onderzoeken gedaan kunnen worden en het toch nog niet door elke arts erkend of herkend wordt blijft het een lastig en lang proces om uiteindelijk een diagnose te krijgen. Als de diagnose uiteindelijk gesteld is, moet er nog een behandelplan komen. Dit schijnt erg lastig te zijn, omdat er vaak geen daadwerkelijke oorzaak behandeld kan worden, omdat niet elke behandelmethode bij iedereen werkt en omdat niet elke arts weet heeft van eventuele nodige aanpassingen of behandelmethoden. 
Erg vervelend dat een patient zolang moet wachten op een diagnose en dat ze vaak daarna zelf op zoek moeten naar een behandeling of eventueel benodigde aanpassingen  :Frown:  Het zou veel beter zijn als meer (liever alle) artsen van deze aandoeningen weet hebben en dan ook weten wat ze eraan zouden kunnen doen en welke aanpassingen evt nodig zijn.

Heel veel succes Celest met je afspraak! Ik vind het fijn voor je dat je nu een sociale assistent hebt die jou helpt met de aanpassingen ed te regelen! Ik hoop dat je een duidelijk gesprek hebt de volgende keer en dat je arts behulpzamer is!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

DANK LUUSS , we zien wel waar ik uitkom ? maar nogmaals ik ben de laatste jaren bij zoveel verschillende artsen geweest zowel vd. tenen (stappen )als voor artrose - hernia-rug -schouders- handen men moet stevig in zijn schoenen staan en mondig zijn want je wordt vlug afgewimpeld ,heb er bijna toch een 12 jaar over gedaan vr. dat er iets uit de bus kwam,frustrerent  :Mad: men zei altijd t'zijn de overgangsjaren waar je in ben beland  :Confused:  had wel ook genycologische problemen maar keken niet verder dan hun neus lang was ,het voelde anders aan en in je onderbewustzijn wist je dat er meer aan de hand was  :Confused:  zelfs bij de fysio-dokter(vrouwelijke) moest ik meermaals op aan dringen om verder te kijken ,en dan nadien beweren dat ik te lang mee gewacht heb  :Mad: wij hadden meer een haat-verhouding op het laatste  :Mad:  ik zei haar wanneer ik niets voel dan zou ik niet hier staan of ik ben hier nog eens om aan je oren te zagen en dan durfde ze niet teveel meer zeggen ze ging gewoon op het uiterlijke af ik moest mij altijd precies verantwoorden waarom ik er zo goed uit zag (goede genen gekregen van ouders) :Smile: .....

laat dan staan dat ieder niet mondig of sterk is , :Frown:  wat gebeurd dan met die mensen ?

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Celest,
Het is helaas aan ons , de patienten zelf, om héél erg duidelijk te maken dat er wel degelijk iets scheelt! Wij moeten idd 'doordrammen' en héél mondig zijn.....
zou eigenlijk niet op deze manier moeten zijn maar helaas.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Als patient moet je haast wel informatie van internet meenemen als je je arts duidelijk wilt maken dat je serieus iets hebt. En mensen met chronische klachten zien er vaak wel gewoon normaal uit, en dat stroomt niet met hoe een zieke patient eruit zou moeten zien denk ik dan...

Een klasgenote van mij werkt als voedingsdeskundige in een ziekenhuis. Als zij tijd heeft om een praatje te maken met patienten of deze te troosten dan doet zij dit ook aangezien dat in haar aard ligt. Ze was hier laatst op aangesproken door haar baas dat het niet professioneel is om dat te doen. Nou dan mag het misschien niet professioneel gezien worden, maar het is in elk geval wel menselijk! 

In mijn opleiding leer ik dat luisteren het allerbelangrijkste is. Ongeveer 80% zou uit luisteren en 20% uit praten moeten bestaan voor een medisch secretaresse of arts... Helaas kan niet iedereen luisteren  :Frown:  
Mijn huisarts luistert in elk geval niet naar mij en van bekenden die naar dezelfde huisarts gaan hoor ik precies hetzelfde... allemaal misdiagnoses door niet goed luisteren... helaas zijn er in mijn omgeving allemaal patientenstops waadoor we allemaal liever wachten tot het avond of weekend is en dan naar de huisartsenpost gaan...

Ik snap dat artsen en medici onder druk staan, dat alles snel moet en weinig moet kosten, maar ik mis wel het menselijke aspect!

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

@ awel Celest ik ben helemaal ben je eens, tegenwoordig luistert een arts niet eens naar je. en inderdaad als je zelf u mond niet open doet kom je helemaal niet ver.ik heb ook al wat meegemaakt,en op den duur vertrouwd ge niemand ni meer he! dat gevoel gaat weg als ge snapt wat ik bedoel.ik zelf heb ook jaren in een ziekenhuis gewerkt.heb zelfs in mortuarium gestaan,en mensen denken gewoon aan zichzelf,frustrerend :Frown:  

@ Luuss dit is echt wel een goed artikel, ja en dat is wel waar als ge moe bent moet je niet altijd gaan rusten,dat helpt niet echt heb ik ook ondervonden.en wat betreft dat luisterend oor iedereen zou dat wat meer moeten hebben.maar spijtig genoeg is niet iedereen zelfde.ge hebt mensen die echt niet open staan voor andere,jammer :Frown:

----------


## Lara '52

@luuss , mijn jongste dochter zit ook in de verzorging ,bij de vroegere bazen was alles volgens het boekje : niets teveel geven ,nu een ander beleid aan te top veel menselijkere en ze mogen meer hun gedacht zeggen en alles verloopt vlotter ,iedereen tevree . 

Een patient is bij vele dokters een nr.  :Mad:  sorry ,maar dit is zo !!!! 

Als ik wil, zou ik een boek kunnen schrijven op de 15 jaren onder doktershanden 

over de flaters en hun uitspraken en handelingen  :Frown:  ik kan er me soms zo over opwinden , maar achter hun bureau voelen zij hun onfeilbaar  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

@ Sluit me voledig bij u aan Celest,kan mij er ook in opwinden :Mad: ,en ergste van is helpt gewoon weg niet.

Dotito, :Smile:

----------

